# Accessory or switched ignition signal in the Q7



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

Is there a switched power source available in the Q7 (accessory or ignition)? I want to wire in a friend's radar detector for him this weekend and hope to avoid a couple of hours of fruitless searching







I've already done that on his 745iL.
Thanks for any BTDT and guidance.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Accessory or switched ignition signal in the Q7 (khnitz)*

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Accessory or switched ignition signal in the Q7 (khnitz)*

I completed the radar detector hard-wiring this morning.
There was a suitable location in the fuse panel on the Passenger/right side that had an empty fuse slot and was switched with ignition. Piece of cake.
Re-wiring the connection for that 745iL was another matter...but I got that to work, too.


----------

